# Bild kalibriert 2 mal anstatt nur 1 mal beim raus/rein tappen!



## AtwoodHD (11. Mai 2020)

Hallo, ich habe folgendes Problem.

Wenn man ja aus einem Programm heraus tappt ist das Bild ja kurz schwarz und das andere Programm/Bild erscheint dann und fertig.

Bei mir ist das aber so wenn ich das mache wird das Bild kurz schwarz das andere Programm/Bild erscheint 5 Sekunden später wird das Bild wieder kurz schwarz im selben Programm kommt aber dann wieder.

Wie kann ich diesen Fehler beheben?

MFG Atwood


----------



## Buffalo-Phil (11. Mai 2020)

Moin,

Problem? Fehler ?
Vielleicht ist es ja normal. Mein Monitor geht auch 2 mal an, wenn ich den PC mit der Maus aufwecke. Das liegt bei mir an Gsync. Hast du Gsync oder Freesync ?


----------

